# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Строчка кода убивающая IE6

## HATTIFNATTOR

Японский блогер  Hamachiya2 «придумал» короткую строчку HTML кода, которая некорректно понимается IE6 и он выдает критическую ошибку.



```
<style>*{position:relative}</style><table><input></table>
```

 Проверьте.    В остальных браузерах все хорошо.


immike.net

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

На IE7 проверить бы надо. У меня сейчас нет такой возможности. Кто-нибудь может?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Кто-нибудь может


ИЕ7 выжил, со всеми апдейтами...

----------


## icon

> На IE7 проверить бы надо.


Падает, при переходе по ссылке.
Живет, если зайти через адресную строку.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Не всегда ИЕ 7 у меня падает...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> обнаружено: троянская программа Trojan.HTML.Crashie.e	URL: http://immike.net/scripts/ie_crash.html


гыы

----------


## PhantasM

IE7 и Opera 8.01 проблем нет. Opera 9.21 вешается намертво

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Opera 9.23 нормально

----------

